# Back from Afghan Very soon!



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Cannot wait!, Only got 2 an half weeks left in this shit hole then heading back to the lovely UK. Been a hard 6 months, lost 1 bloke who was a close friend :/ Ive been commander of the fp side of the medical recovery team, picking up wounded and dying soldiers on the front line. Ive personally given CPR to others - its been a pretty stressful time! Looking forward to getting back to the MMA clubs and hopefully fighting before the year is out. Ive managed to do quite a lot of MMA over here, training a lot against yanks with college standard wrestling at proper run down patrol bases in Helmand and also at a real good proper mma club in Kabul where I get to spar against dutch kickboxers, pro belgian boxers, yank bjj fighters and yank wrestlers. All in all, a pretty good 6 month training camp in shit hole lol. (really been getting as much out of the wrestlers as I can lol)

Gonna be having a chat with the clubs I train at and seeing if theyl be happy with having me fight amateur/semi pro. Its gonna be a mad rush cos I'm not sure there's that many events happening in Dec. But ah well. Depending on personal circumstances, I might also spend a month of my post deployment leave in Thailand, training at Tiger Muay Thai or somewhere similar and hey, I got my ops bonus to spend 

Long term plans, Ive made some contacts with some Yank Marines who hold grappling tournies and have plans of getting a team in the forces together and going over to compete  Also prob gonna be getting out, having paid off debts and hopefully with about Â£15000, then spending a year in Canada/America (aint completely decided yet) training at some top gyms and seeing how I get on 

End of rant  HOME SOON!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

good job mate, very proud of you and our other soldiers!

we welcome you home soon


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

safe trip home mate


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

All the best for a sound and safe trip home fella :thumb


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

A song is needed. How about welcome home by Olivier Newton John ..... Alright. Maybe not.

How long before youre back out there again or is that it , you're out for good?

A relief for you're family big time I imagine.

Safe journey.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

very nice to hear , and thank you for your services

Also, I wouldnt go to the US or canada , it's ridiculously expensive, would be easier to spend 6-12 months in thailand


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

keep your mind on the job till its finished mate and have a safe journey... :thumb

If you are looking for a fight around Dec I'm sure the OMMAC in Liverpool would be an option (amateur/semi pro/pro will probably all be scheduled), if interested let me know and I'll get the contact details for ya.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

GunnerKes said:


> HOME SOON!


Your a true hero mate :thumb ! If your ever in MK i will deffo buy you a pint, I tried joining the t.a ( 7 rifles e coy ) but got rejected for asthma . . . just wanted to help you guys ! anyway welcome back


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey,

if you're up for ommac and my clothing is up and running (i just got the website and logo back from the designer) I will gladly sponsor you with some kit? Let me know


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> Hey,
> 
> if you're up for ommac and my clothing is up and running (i just got the website and logo back from the designer) I will gladly sponsor you with some kit? Let me know


You wanna sponsor someone for charity ?


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Cheers for all the good messages fellas  Hey Si, Im really interested in that event in Liverpool in fact Id say ye, I deffo wanna fight on it. Dont know if the club would travel down to it tho so might have to call on some of you guys to corner or somet  (if you would) Can you put me in touch with anyone? And Ewrayzor, That would be epic to get sponsored off you guys! Well excited now, my cardio is epic at the mo (who else gets to train high up in Afghan lol).

Yesterday was pretty awesome, I rolled with a BJJ brown belt whos had like 30 pro mma fights and also fought the likes of Jens Pulver, Joe Stevenson, Pat Miletich and Leonard Garcia. Even held my own with him on the ground, nearly catching him in a Teepee  Its also fun getting beat up by the dutch kickboxers... Even jus practicing combos theyre trying to take your head off, but its what I need, especially being a Judoka


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Also, forgot to say, that yank whos had like 30 fights was also on the US National Wrestling champ. Im arranging a lot of one on one time with him in the 9 days I got left before I leave Kabul! Also still trying to fit in my job lol


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Listen mate, as a fellow judo guy I would sponsor you with kit if I'm sorted by then - t shirt, grappling shorts that kind of thing. There's no guarantee that I'll be ready yet although I wanted to be, things seem to be dragging but we're edging closer. The business plan is to get some guys under sponsorship if possible.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Kes, what was his name? David Harris? That's awesome that you've got someone like that there.

Well done mate and get home safe.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

keep the good work up mate, the lads out there dont get enough recognition for what there doing. have a safe journey home!


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

The wrestling bloke I train with is Steve Horton. He was on the same US wrestling team as Dan Henderson + Randy Couture. Says he travelled all over the world with em wrestling. He was on the Olympic team for greco roman. Been doing a lot of standup grappling and rolling with him. Hes about 150lbs (Im like 178lbs) and hes so bloody strong lol. Hes like 44 an all lol. He was telling me about when he used to train with Matt Hughes when he was an up and comer. Hes a pretty sound bloke and its good getting to learn stuff off him. Hes shown me some pretty nasty/slick head control to front guilotine combined with a front judo sweep. It hurts lol. Ive managed to put some good throws on him whilst sparring an all and got some real good feedback off him. Hes pretty highly ranked in the Air Force, doesnt compete in MMA anymore but still wrestles for the Air Force. Think hes a very good contact to have  Still sponging as much wrestling off him as I can lol.

Any news on details of the OMMAC then Si? (soz if I seem like Im keeping on at you lol).

Home on the 6th Nov!!! YUS!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi mate I have P.M'd you (Zorba and Scanno's info - couple of days ago) and also sent you OMMAC info for December fight card...fighters still waiting on a match up etc...

Here it is just incase....

card to date

BRITISH HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE

Martin Thompson (champ) v Neil wain

BRITISH BANTAMWEIGHT TITLE

James Doolan (champ) v Vaughn Harvey

ww Wayne Murrie v Ross Pointon

lhw Mick Solomons v Fraser Opie

mw John Gillies v Aurijius Kerpe

mw Tony Moran v Charlie Hellawell

ww Mike Hughes v Daniel Park

bw Dean Garnett v Ally Mcrae

ww Ste Hodgeson v Steve Behan

fw Matt Olson v Conrad Hayes

lw Mark Glover v tbc

lw Uche Ihiekwe v Keiron Malone

lw Danny Sweeney v Dave Straughton

lw Mike Wilkinson v Myles Price

lw Chris Fishgold v tbc

fw Greg Severs v tbc

ww Danny Roberts v tbc

lw Tim Close v Jon McGurgan

bw Pietro Menga v tbc

Anyone intersted on appearing on this card against any of the above tbc please pm me or email [email protected]

__________________

Olympian | Home

Fight Stars | Home

Add us on Twitter

Ommac (Ommac) on Twitter

http://twitter.com/fightstars

And Facebook

Olympian Mma Championships

Fightstars

As per my P.M..Zorba will probably be looking after Scanno's even in December - as Scanno is chocca with his forthcomming UFC debut...If you are serious about corner men let me know and I will see if some of the guys are going who are very experienced at cornering ....who will help you out :thumb .


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

hi mate.... just to say thanks for all the hard work that u and the guys are doing overthere..... stay safe and come home safe.... :thumb


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Si, I didnt get that PM you sent regarding details of the event... just read it here.. I really wanna fight on this card mate, I would fight at WW.

Amateur/Semi (is there a link to the rules on that site as I couldnt find any?). Could you forward my details for me plz mate or should I email the bloke direct?

My details are :

Name - Ryan David

Age - 25

Background - Judo + 2yrs MMA/BJJ

I have Judo Intervices vs the Army and Navy at the end of Nov so that should be a good conditioning program in the run up to the event. When do I need to let you know about the corner men if it goes ahead? Like I said, soon as Im back in the UK, Ill talk to the coaches and clubs I train at and get back to you ASAP! Cheers for all your help mate. 

Oh and had to post here as your inbox is full again


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You have a pm kes


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Kes, let me know if you get on the card and I'll provide you with kit if it's here in time. I'll try talk to scanno too and see what's what.

You could be the first ever sponsored fighter for animus apparel


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Will do mate. Fired off an email today, just waiting to hear back  Will keep you updated!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Good to hear you're on your way back safely fella.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had a little joke with you on other posts, but seriously, this isn't the thread to be talking about what should or shouldn't be happening over there.

Keep up the brave work boys and girls!


----------

